# Buzzing noise with new headset



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi guys,
I got a new headset for christmas and whenever I enable the mic i get a buzzing noise through my speakers.
After searching the web I found that I need to somehow ground my laptop to something inorder to make it stop. *(I believe its a Ground loop problem)* <--- can anyone confirm that?

I have a sony vaio f laptop with the original adapter
I am using a asus vulcan headset

Note: When the laptop is plugged into the power adapter the buzzing happens.
When I unplug the adapter and run straight from the battery, the mic works fine. (Makes sense)

I just am not sure what is the best way to fix this issue..

Has anyone encountered this?

Thanks for the help


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

And the headset uses the 3.5mm optical jacks


----------



## Labarr15 (Jan 6, 2009)

I have posted this on multiple forums, and on one of the other sites they said its the "Switching Supply in your Laptops Power Adapter."
Does anyone heard of this before (I assume hes talking about AC to DC conversion?)


Thanks for the help. Ya i wasn't sure if it was a ground loop. I dont know anything about stuff like this sorry.

So with this switching supply in my adapter, is there something i can do to stop the buzzing noise? or is there other power adapters out there that doesn't do this?

Thanks!!!


----------

